# Soucis de son



## abcde50 (8 Juillet 2011)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai depuis quelques jours l'Apple TV 2, raccordée en HDMI sur mon écran, mais j'ai besoin de faire sortir le son sur un home cinéma (pas tout jeune) et qui ne dispose pas de prise HDMI ni d'optical audio (comme l'apple TV)... 
Ma question est : existe-t-il des câbles adaptateurs optical audio vers les bonnes vieilles prises audio rouges et blanches je crois comme celles que j'ai sur mon home (je n'y connais pas grand chose)!
Merci par avance


----------



## Rem64 (14 Juillet 2011)

ya pas grand chose si ce n'est ce truc mais pas testé ni aucune garanti niveau qualité

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Analog-Audio-Decoder-Converter/dp/B0057UNPVO/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1310206342&sr=1-2


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2011)

hello



abcde50 a dit:


> existe-t-il des câbles adaptateurs optical audio vers les bonnes vieilles prises audio rouges et blanches



non, pour une bonne raison: ce que tu cherches à faire c'est transformer un flux lumineux en signal électrique 

reste à trouver un* convertisseur* de signal, par exemple (clic)
 
ou changer d'ampli


----------

